# CNN profile of expat ambulance driver



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

My life as a 'body snatcher' in Thailand

My life as a 'body snatcher' in Thailand - CNN.com


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*Great Farang*



gino said:


> My life as a 'body snatcher' in Thailand
> 
> My life as a 'body snatcher' in Thailand - CNN.com


Now that's one fine Farang. I'm sure he has won heart and mind of many Thais, mine for one. I tried to find a link so I can donate some fund for his new ambulance but did not see any. Thank you, Khun Gino:clap2:


----------



## Paul Garrigan (May 22, 2010)

He certainly has my respect. Good for him.


----------

